# Khám phá mô hình mua hộ trái cây tại vườn



## Anh Ba Miền Tây (26/10/19)

*Anh Ba Miền Tây đưa hoa quả sạch đến tận tay người tiêu dùng*
Miền Tây nổi tiếng với những vựa trái cây nhiệt đới hấp dẫn, nhiều loại quả đặc sản không đâu có. Giờ đây, bạn không cần phải đến tận miệt vườn mới có thể ăn hoa quả sạch, mà có thể thưởng thức bất cứ lúc nào, ở bất cứ đâu nhờ mô hình mua hộ hoa quả sạch miền Tây tại vườn của Anh Ba Miền Tây.

*Động lực nào thúc đẩy A3MT chọn con đường mua hộ hoa quả sạch tại vườn?*
Anh Ba sinh năm 1988, sinh ra và lớn lên tại phường Ba Láng, quận Cái Răng, TP Cần Thơ. Nơi đây nổi tiếng toàn quốc là vựa trái cây lớn  với những miệt vườn xanh bạt ngàn, hoa thơm trái ngọt bốn mùa. Trưởng thành từ nơi đây, anh chứng kiến cảnh nông sản “được mùa mất giá”, người nông dân vất vả chăm bón lại bị thương lái ép giá để thu lợi nhuận lớn. Trong khi đó người tiêu dùng phải chi trả giá cao hơn rất nhiều giá hoa quả tại vườn, chưa kể đến việc qua nhiều khâu trung gian, hoa quả bị xử lý chất bảo quản, giảm độ tươi ngon, chất dinh dưỡng, ảnh hưởng đến chất lượng và độ an toàn của sản phẩm.
Trước thực trạng đó, anh đau đáu nỗi niềm đưa hoa quả sạch của quê hương đến tận tay người tiêu dùng với độ tươi ngon và chất lượng an toàn nhất, đồng thời tìm đầu ra ổn định cho người nông dân quê nhà, bù lại chi phí cây giống vật tư và công chăm bón. Niềm mong mỏi này tưởng chừng như đơn giản, cũng không ít người nghĩ đến nhưng không phải ai cũng dám nghĩ, dám làm và làm được.

*A3MT đi đường khác với mọi người*
Như mọi người đều biết, trái cây chúng ta mua ngoài chợ đã trải qua rất nhiều khâu trung gian, từ nhà vườn phải qua thương lái, đến các tiểu thương, qua đại lý cấp 1, cấp 2 mới đến các cửa hàng bán lẻ để đến tay người tiêu dùng. Quy trình này đẩy giá thành nông sản cao hơn rất nhiều giá thu mua tại vườn, hơn nữa qua nhiều khâu vận chuyển sẽ ảnh hưởng đến độ tươi ngon của hoa quả. Đó là chưa kể nhiều thương lái không có tâm ngâm tẩm hóa chất để hoa quả tươi lâu hơn, không bị dập, héo, gia tăng lợi nhuận.
Thay vào quy trình bất cập đó, A3MT đến vườn mua hộ người tiêu dùng và vận chuyển trực tiếp đến tận tay khách hàng, giảm tất cả các khâu trung gian nên rút ngắn thời gian từ lúc trái cây được thu hoạch đến lúc sử dụng, đồng thời giảm giá thành mà vẫn có lợi cho người nông dân.

*Tại sao A3MT lại được yêu thích và tin tưởng*
A3MT giúp người tiêu dùng mua trái cây miền Tây với giá tận vườn, tươi ngon mà không mất công đi lại. Tất cả sản phẩm đều đạt chứng nhận tiêu chuẩn VietGap và tiêu chuẩn về ATTP. Các sản phẩm tuân thủ quy trình nuôi trồng, chăm sóc, hoàn toàn sử dụng các loại phân bón hữu cơ, không sử dụng hóa chất, thuốc trừ sâu, phân hóa học. Mỗi loại sản phẩm đều có phiếu kiểm định thực vật, vi lượng dinh dưỡng và chứng nhận vệ sinh an toàn thực phẩm, có mã số, mã vạch, truy xuất nguồn gốc rõ ràng.
Đặc biệt chúng tôi chỉ cung cấp hoa quả đúng vụ đúng mùa, mang đến người tiêu dùng những loại quả ngon nhất của từng địa phương như bưởi Da xanh của Bến Tre, xoài cát Hòa Lộc từ Tiền Giang, sầu riêng Ri6 của bác Sáu Ri, roi đỏ An Phước, cam sành Vĩnh Long – Tiền Giang… Lợi thế lớn nhất của A3MT chính là được sinh ra và lớn lên giữa vựa trái cây miền Tây trù phú nên rất am hiểu về các loại quả đặc sản địa phương, được cả nhà vườn lẫn khách hàng hết sức tin tưởng.
Khâu vận chuyển, bảo quản, giao hàng của A3MT đều nhanh chóng, chuyên nghiệp. Tỷ lệ hao hụt có thể không tránh khỏi, nhưng tỷ lệ giao hàng đúng quy cách luôn luôn trên 98%. Đội ngũ giao hàng, tư vấn viên được đào tạo thấm nhuần văn hóa người miền Tây: chân thành, hào sảng, nhiệt tình, tử tế, thật thà. Các bộ phận làm việc 24/7 qua nhiều kênh như Facebook, Zalo, Viber, QQ, email, hotline nên khách hàng có thể dễ dàng tiếp cận và đặt hàng nhanh chóng.

*Quá trình trưởng thành của A3MT*
Ban đầu A3MT chỉ là vựa thu mua nông sản nhỏ tại nam sông Hậu, hoạt động từ năm 2007. Chúng tôi thu mua các mặt hàng nông sản địa phương để cung cấp cho các cửa hàng nhỏ tại Cần Thơ, Hồ Chí Minh và theo đơn đặt hàng. Mặt hàng chính của chúng tôi thời điểm này chủ yếu là sầu riêng, chôm chôm, mít, cam, bưởi, hồng xiêm theo mùa.
Đến năm 2015, sau một thời gian dài hoạt động, tích lũy kinh nghiệm và trưởng thành hơn về cả quy mô và chất lượng, A3MT cho ra đời mô hình mua hộ trái cây tại vườn. Phạm vi khách hàng cũng được mở rộng không chỉ ở Cần Thơ, Hồ Chí Minh và các tỉnh lân cận mà còn phục vụ cả thị trường Hà Nội.
Năm 2019, Công ty TNHH Hoa quả sạch Anh Ba Miền Tây được thành lập, phục vụ rộng khắp các chuỗi nhà hàng, quán cà phê, hộ gia đình, người tiêu dùng cuối.
Với những nỗ lực của mình, A3MT hy vọng sẽ đưa hoa quả sạch miền Tây đến với người tiêu dùng trong cả nước với trọn vẹn dinh dưỡng và giá thành hợp lý, đồng thời giúp người nông dân miền Tây có động lực tiếp tục tạo ra những nông phẩm an toàn cho sức khỏe.


----------

